# Recalls - StihlUSA



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Dec 31, 2015)

Product recalls.


Gasoline Tank Vent Recall

Toolless Fuel Cap Recall

MS 391 Powerhead

http://www.stihlusa.com/information/recalls/#


----------



## porsche965 (Dec 31, 2015)

Good info. Thanks.


----------

